# immigration to Quebec



## hooman (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello everybody!
I'm a newcomer here, and I don't know exactly that I'm posting my question in the right place or not  , hopefully right  so, I started my immigration process by an attorney in 2011 (about Feb) and I received my file number on Oct of 2011which means I should wait for interview (in Turkey), but not any news up to now, I tried to chase and pursuit my file number in the official site of the Quebec just now, but didn't get any result. Is here anybody could help me how could I find out my file number certificate verification confidentially? thanks


----------

